# Wo schließe ich das SATA-Kabel meiner AIO an?



## Xysus (3. August 2020)

Ich schätze mal es ist relativ einfach für viele, aber ist mein erstes Mal das ich einen PC außeinander nehme. 

Meine NZXT Kraken x63 ist Heute angekommen, und ich habe eigentlich schon alles verbaut. Ich habe nur keine Ahnung wo das Sata Kabel angeschloßen wird. Ich schicke mal ein Paar Bilder dazu, damit ihr wisst was ich meine.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## RMBO (3. August 2020)

Ans Netzteil


----------



## Xysus (3. August 2020)

Also muss das Kabel direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden? Denn dann wird es witzig, mein Netzteil ist im Kabelsalat.


----------



## HGHarti (3. August 2020)

Meist hast du an den Laufwerken noch einen zweiten Stecker über


----------



## Xysus (3. August 2020)

Hab es schon angeschlossen, danke!

Noch eine Frage. Das ist der Strom Kabel für die Pumpe, oder?


----------



## markus1612 (3. August 2020)

Xysus schrieb:


> Also muss das Kabel direkt an das Netzteil angeschlossen werden? Denn dann wird es witzig, mein Netzteil ist im Kabelsalat.



Zeig mal her dein Kabelmanagement


----------



## Xysus (4. August 2020)

Ist schon erledigt, musste nur ein bisschen suchen. Ich habe keine Ahnung wo was ist, da es eigentlich ein Fertig-PC ist.


----------



## IICARUS (4. August 2020)

Ist  jedenfalls eine Spannungsversorgung und solche Stecker können daher an AIOs, Gehäuse oder sonstiges was man sich verbaut vorhanden sein. Denn wie soll sonst die Spannungsversorgung hergestellt werden?!

Natürlich kommt es auch immer auf die Hardware die verbaut wird mit an.
Denn die eine AIO hat dazu ein SATA-Strom Anschluss, die andere ein Molex Stecker und andere AIOs können die Spannung für die Pumpe auch über ein Fan Anschluss des Lüfters übers Mainboard beziehen.

In diesem Fall wird die Spannung direkt per SATA Stromkabel direkt vom Netzteil bezogen.


----------



## volcom2 (23. März 2022)

Hallo ich grabe mal diesen Thread aus, um keinen neuen zu erstellen. Kann ich das SATA Kabel der AiO (X53 RGB) auch an einen der SATA Anschlüsse am Mainboard anschliessen?


----------



## Anthropos (23. März 2022)

Nein, das sind SATA-Anschlüsse zur Datenübertragung und nicht zur Stromversorgung. Hier werden Laufwerke angeschlossen (SSD, HDD, DVD, etc.).


----------



## volcom2 (23. März 2022)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Nein, das sind SATA-Anschlüsse zur Datenübertragung und nicht zur Stromversorgung. Hier werden Laufwerke angeschlossen (SSD, HDD, DVD, etc.).


Danke Dir. Also ein Kabel direkt vom Netzteil ins Gehäuse und dran mit der AiO?


----------



## Anthropos (23. März 2022)

Genau, so sieht der Anschluss aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also der Anschluss am Kabel sieht so aus. Dein Kabel wird sicher anders aussehen, wahrscheinlich gesleeved und eine andere Anordnung und Anzahl der Anschlüsse. Das Bild soll nur das Aussehen des SATA-Stromanschlusses verdeutlichen.


----------

